# Tom Cruise & Katie Holmes to divorce...



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2012)

News ticker at the BBC......

Too much Scientology perhaps!


----------



## Geri (Jun 29, 2012)

This is the worst news *ever.*


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 29, 2012)

I just cannot believe this has happened.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2012)

But, will the scary Scientologists let her go?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2012)

AND Adele's pregnant!
Such a busy day for DigitalSpy...


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 29, 2012)

Who the fuck cares about shit like this


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2012)

This was Cruise's third attempt. Do you think he will give up now?


----------



## N_igma (Jun 29, 2012)

(((((Tom's Thetans))))


----------



## dessiato (Jun 29, 2012)

weltweit said:


> This was Cruise's third attempt. Do you think he will give up now?


No, he'll find another. Serial polygamy.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 29, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I just cannot believe this has happened.


 
I can't believe there's a thread here about it.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2012)

Because all the threads about poo and sandwiches are so high brow.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 29, 2012)

*shrugs*


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 29, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Because all the threads about poo and sandwiches are so high brow.


 
At least poo and sandwiches have something to do with me.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 29, 2012)

I for one look forward to even more pictures of Katie Holmes shopping in New York City and carrying a tired Suri Cruise.


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I for one look forward to even more pictures of Katie Holmes shopping in New York City and carrying a tired Suri Cruise.


 
Is the child not old enough to walk by now?? I have no idea how old she is tbh.


----------



## harpo (Jun 29, 2012)

Quick!  The forcefield is down!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 29, 2012)

She gets tired from all the shopping Katie does. So she throws a strop and ends up being carried around. It's fascinating stuff.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> At least poo and sandwiches have something to do with me.


This definitely counts as a confession to eating poo sandwiches.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 29, 2012)

She probably got fed up bearding him.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 29, 2012)

The Cruiser should buy himself a large closet,step inside and then come out of it.


----------



## astral (Jun 29, 2012)

Contract up then?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 29, 2012)

So this news is an hour old and no-one has a decent joke yet?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 29, 2012)

He's a grade A mentalist, I like him. He certainly is worthy of a long thread! (((((maverick)))))


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 29, 2012)

Ah man i'd bone both of them-together or individually i'm not fussy


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> So this news is an hour old and no-one has a decent joke yet?


Where's your hilarious offering?


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 29, 2012)

She fulfilled her purpose and spawned a young Thetan,mission acomplished.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope for the Thetan's sake Katie gets her. Dawson could be her new daddy.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 29, 2012)

That Suri is a loon too


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> So this news is an hour old and no-one has a decent joke yet?


 Maybe she wasn't up to the Mission Impossible job?


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 29, 2012)

The Daily Wail seems to have an unhealthy almost prurient interest in Suri Cruise


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 29, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Maybe she wasn't up to the Mission Impossible job?


OK that's reasonable...but frankly I was expecting more cruelty.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> OK that's reasonable...but frankly I was expecting more cruelty.


 This relationship will self-destruct in.......


----------



## astral (Jun 29, 2012)

Do we think that this is what really happened?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 29, 2012)

*Gutted*


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 29, 2012)

zoooo said:


> AND Adele's pregnant!


 
I'm really pleased for her.

Soon she'll know what it feels like to be inflicted with wailing incessant noise for a few years, one that you can't seem to escape from. Sweet justice.


----------



## Reno (Jun 30, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> The Daily Wail seems to have an unhealthy almost prurient interest in Suri Cruise


 
There is a good reason for that:


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't fucking give a shit.


----------



## yield (Jun 30, 2012)

> This type of spiritual life is the absolute and universal inversion of reality and thought, their entire estrangement the one from the other; it is pure culture.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2012)

I care only because there is a chance that the silly religious stuff is exposed more  

Stuff like this getting headlines pleases me. 

"Church members believe that tension in a marriage comes from 'overts' and 'withholds,' unstated, undiscussed issues or problems," said Stephen Kent, a religion professor at the University of Alberta. 

"Communication is therefore a good way to rebuild a marriage that's crumbling. Couples can take a course called How to 'Improve Your Marriage' and in dire situations auditors, or counselors, can lead couples through exercises," he said. 

"There's no real annulment in the church. Many members have been divorced, even founder L. Ron Hubbard was married three times," Kent said.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 30, 2012)

It was running as near-headline news on the BBC World Service at 2am last night. I did a total double take


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I care only because there is a chance that the silly religious stuff is exposed more
> 
> Stuff like this getting headlines pleases me.
> 
> ...


That could equally be a description of Relate, fwiw. Jargon aside, that's common relationship sense.


----------



## Geri (Jun 30, 2012)

Never mind about them. Myleene Klass was dumped by her husband _on her birthday!_


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 30, 2012)

Doesn't top Phil Collins ending his marriage by sending his soon to be ex wife a fax!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2012)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> That could equally be a description of Relate, fwiw. Jargon aside, that's common relationship sense.



Just costs more yeah


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 30, 2012)

She likes it up the bum. Tom wouldn't go there.

Two words: Irreconcilable differences


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 30, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Doesn't top Phil Collins ending his marriage by sending his soon to be ex wife a fax!


 
Best fax she ever had I bet......


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tom likes it up the bum. She wouldn't go there.
> 
> Two words: Irreconcilable differences


 
Fixed that for you.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 30, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Because all the threads about poo and sandwiches are so high brow.


 
Threads about poo and sandwiches, wanking, and fucking dogs are what makes this site great.

Celebrity news-wire shite like this should be terminated with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Glitter (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't care about them or this.

Having seen the pics of him in Rock of Ages I would happily rattle him senseless however.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 30, 2012)

Glitter said:


> ... I would happily rattle him senseless however.


 
That's more like it. Shagging.

I have to say that Katie Holmes could probably boff me if she played her cards right.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 30, 2012)

Is there any evidence that Cruise is gay, like?

I foolishly googled 'tom cruise gay,' and was met by pretty much every news story wrt the divorce, ever.

http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/185356/gay-man-divorces-straight-woman/


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 30, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Is there any evidence that Cruise is gay, like?
> 
> I foolishly googled 'tom cruise gay,' and was met by pretty much every news story wrt the divorce, ever.
> 
> http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/185356/gay-man-divorces-straight-woman/



http://www2.b3ta.com/namethatbeard/


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 30, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> http://www2.b3ta.com/namethatbeard/


Jesus 

In my brief spate of 'wondering where on earth the label had come from,' I came across another site listing 5 proofs that Tom Cruise is gay. Probably the strongest proof was that Family Guy said so.

Which did leave me wondering about the strength of the claims, irrespective of their widespreadness.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2012)

I wonder if he has a good legal team?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I wonder if he has a good legal team?


Going by the site I was browsing, claiming it's satire provides something something freedom of speech something American constitution.

Or, at least, that's why Family Guy got away with it - apparently...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 30, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Jesus
> 
> In my brief spate of 'wondering where on earth the label had come from,' I came across another site listing 5 proofs that Tom Cruise is gay. Probably the strongest proof was that Family Guy said so.
> 
> Which did leave me wondering about the strength of the claims, irrespective of their widespreadness.


 
Been rumours since Risky Business (where legend had it he rebuffed an advance from Rebecca de Mornay (Rebecca de Mornay, for fuck's sake!  ) like she'd just asked him to shit on her then lick it off.

I'm not into "where there's smoke, there's fire, but he consistently went after print media that speculated, where most of his contemporaries (Swayze especially) just laughed and enjoyed the extra publicity. So, he's either hyper-sensitive about his image (entirely possible. He is an actor, after all!), or he's gay, which is also entirely possible.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2012)

Those John Travolta rumours are pretty strong


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 30, 2012)

And, may I reiterate: Rebeccas de Mornay, for fuck's sake!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Those John Travolta rumours are pretty strong


 
What, that he's a Scientologist?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2012)

That's out!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it was Bronson Pinchot who worked with Cruise on Risky Business, and who has revealed in interviews how homophobic Cruise was. He was fascinated with what homosexuals get up to in that prurient way that definitely not gay homophobes do.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 30, 2012)

I love to see actors get taken down a peg or two, even like this.

They are so full of themselves, paid astronomically (well those like Cruise are) and receive such adulation from their fans. But they are only play actors, they are not real heroes, real heroes get the Victoria Cross for their bravery. I have never heard of any play actor getting the Victoria Cross!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 30, 2012)

Cruise was in A Few Good Men; only so long a wife can put up with that shit.

Travolta out next.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm just surprised they've lasted this long.


----------



## Reno (Jun 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I'm just surprised they've lasted this long.


 
The "beard" contract she was on lasted this long.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 30, 2012)

Reno said:


> The "beard" contract she was on lasted this long.


 
Makes you wonder what she got out of it, and who's next to provide Tom's sexuality with a human shield.


----------



## Reno (Jun 30, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Makes you wonder what she got out of it, and who's next to provide Tom's sexuality with a human shield.


 
She got a lot of money and a much higher profile out of it. Cruise always goes for second tier actresses whose careers have plateaued or not quite taken off and who could do with a career boost. Holmes was on a five year contract. Nicole Kidman's career went through the roof after her ten year contract ended, though it helped that she's more talented than Holmes. Penelope Cruz was his first choice after Kidman. It could have helped her Hollywood profile, but she's an internationally respected actress and didn't need him that much.

Worst kept secret in Hollywood. I can't believe anybody falls for Cruise's bullshit. He isn't even a good enough actor to pull it off with any sort of conviction.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2012)

Most of his films are pretty damn fun though. Certainly the older ones.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I think it was Bronson Pinchot who worked with Cruise on Risky Business, and who has revealed in interviews how homophobic Cruise was. He was fascinated with what homosexuals get up to in that prurient way that definitely not gay homophobes do.


 
You can't be scientologist and gay or communist - both are at covert hostility or 1.1 on the tone scale and Cruise is permanently at tone 40 Serenity of Beingness as anyone who has seen his couch jumping will already know (he was aiming for enthusiasm at 4.0 but missed).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I think it was Bronson Pinchot who worked with Cruise on Risky Business, and who has revealed in interviews how homophobic Cruise was. He was fascinated with what homosexuals get up to in that prurient way that definitely not gay homophobes do.


 
Yes. Apparently he would drop anti-gay comments into conversation in really random, unrelated ways. I believe an example along the lines of "would you like some of this ice cream, in case there are any gay people around here?" was given. That's just, I mean ... it's just weird.


----------



## Voley (Jun 30, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> "would you like some of this ice cream, in case there are any gay people around here?"


 That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 30, 2012)

Everyone knows Cruise is defo gay. But what no one seems to mention is that it is a 100% certain fact that Suri is not even his child, she was inseminated with L Ron Hubbards defrosted spunk. The Scientologists will claim the child. The only way out of this is if Cruise , about halfway through this process, suddenly realises he is gay, fights off loads of Scientologists to save the child and then blows them all up and finally frees Katy, whilst either dieng in the process or possibly marching off into the sunset hand in hand with John Travolta (or similar).

This will possibly involve rubber masks, waving ones hands at computer screens and a fair amount of abseiling.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 30, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes. Apparently he would drop anti-gay comments into conversation in really random, unrelated ways. I believe an example along the lines of "would you like some of this ice cream, in case there are any gay people around here?" was given. That's just, I mean ... it's just weird.


 
I worked with a guy like that. I had to have strong words with him several times.
Three months later her was a full on gay.

Though oddly now he has decided that he is a devout christian that had been tricked into gayness by the evil gays, and has now married a woman and had kids. He is a one man mental.


----------



## Reno (Jun 30, 2012)

Many gay people go through some sort of homophobic self-denial phase before they come to terms with themselves and many carry a lot of internalised homophobia with them for the rest of their lives. It happens when you grow up into what everybody around you tells you, would be the worst possible thing to be (short of being a serial killer or a Coldplay fan)

Tom Cruise clearly is a man with issues. He copes with them by buying them off. I genuinely find him to be one of the creepiest people ever. There is something so 'off' about his body language and I've never seen anybody so self-conscious and patently insincere in interviews.

I quite like what Joan Rivers recently wrote about him:

"First of all, he's always got this shit-eating grin on his face, like he just got a note from his managers telling him that Mimi Rogers and Nicole Kidman are extending their confidentiality agreements.
"Second, in TV interviews, Tom laughs inappropriately and much too vociferously at non-humorous declarative statements, which is ironic because in real life he can't take a fucking joke at all.
"All you have to do is make one simple, little, harmless, innocuous aside like, 'The Scientology spaceship was late today; it had to stop in Fire Island to pick up Tom Cruise' and he has a pack of lawyers at your door faster than Katie Holmes can say 'No, really. He loves me _in that way_. I swear.' "


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2012)

I saw an excruciating interview with Cruise in the extras of a Kubrick boxset. He tells a quite obviously made up story about how he reacted to the news of Kubrick's death and the last time he saw him. It was just such blatant bullshit that I found it hard to watch and also made me think how he can't be that great an actor if he can't even embellish a showbiz anecdote effectively.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Many gay people go through some sort of homophobic self-denial phase before they come to terms with themselves and many carry a lot of internalised homophobia with them for the rest of their lives. It happens when you grow up into what everybody around you tells you, would be the worst possible thing to be ...


 
Are you gay?


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Are you gay?


 
Yes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

edit


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I can't believe there's a thread here about it.


 
Yes: all the time we're wasting on this thread could be being spent on the pink dog poo thread.


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Guess the five year contract is up.


 
Been there, done that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Yes.


Then if you know what you're talking about, I  listen to what someone is saying.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> It was running as near-headline news on the BBC World Service at 2am last night. I did a total double take


 
I'm always a little surprised that people are surprised about the way that popular culture works.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tom likes it up the bum. She wouldn't go there.
> 
> Two words: Irreconcilable differences


 
Fixed.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'm always a little surprised that people are surprised about the way that popular culture works.


World Service headlines =/= popular culture. 

As a rule.

Disrupted peace talks in the sub-Ulan provinces of inner Mongolia, yes. Tom & Katie, no.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Many gay people go through some sort of homophobic self-denial phase before they come to terms with themselves and many carry a lot of internalised homophobia with them for the rest of their lives. It happens when you grow up into what everybody around you tells you, would be the worst possible thing to be (short of being a serial killer or a Coldplay fan)
> 
> Tom Cruise clearly is a man with issues. He copes with them by buying them off. I genuinely find him to be one of the creepiest people ever. There is something so 'off' about his body language and I've never seen anybody so self-conscious and patently insincere in interviews.
> 
> ...


 
Don't you feel a little bit sorry for him, though?

What a fucked-up way to have to live.


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Don't you feel a little bit sorry for him, though?
> 
> What a fucked-up way to have to live.


 

Why the fuck would I feel sorry for that multi-millionaire, closeted, hypocrite cunt ?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Why the fuck would I feel sorry for that multi-millionaire, closeted, hypocrite cunt.


 
"Many gay people go through some sort of homophobic self-denial phase before they come to terms with themselves and many carry a lot of internalised homophobia with them for the rest of their lives. It happens when you grow up into what everybody around you tells you, would be the worst possible thing to be (short of being a serial killer or a Coldplay fan)"


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2012)

Phases are there to be gotten out of. In any case, this wasn't an assessment of Cruise, it was in response to what AS said about an acquaintance of his.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Phases are there to be gotten out of. In any case, this wasn't an assessment of Cruise, it was in response to what AS said about an acquaintance of his.


 
It applies to all gay people though, doesn't it?

As for getting out of a phase, I expect that different people will handle the inner feelings of guilt, the public stigma etc in different ways.


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It applies to all gay people though, doesn't it?


 
No, it applies to "many". I wouldn't be as presumptuous to speak for all.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> No, it applies to "many". I wouldn't be as presumptuous to speak for all.


 
Do you think there are gay people who grew up in NA or UK who didn't feel the effects of the majority culture's view of homosexuality?


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Do you think there are gay people who grew up in NA or UK who didn't feel the effects of the majority culture's view of homosexuality?


I'm sure there are gay people who grew up without going through any sort of self hatred. My generation was different from the generation of gay men before me and many of those younger than me, who grew up in less hostile times, have grown up to be more self-confident about their sexuality and identity than I was.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't think Cruise is a great actor, although I've enjoyed some of the roles he's played. The fact that he's a gay man trying to pretend otherwise is a theme oft repeated; it's hard to be critical of him for that without walking in his shoes, as they say.

I think that if one wants to ridicule or disparage people who do things like that, then the ones to go for are people like evangelical preacher Ted Haggard - who doesn't merely try to stay in the closet, but actively works to destroy the lives of other gay people. To me, that moves beyond the realm of psychological self-preservation, into the realm of evil.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'm sure there are gay people who grew up without going through any sort of self hatred..


 
I think you're younger than me, but not by that much. The times I recall back in the sixties, seventies, were rife with homophobia, school harrassment of kids perceived to be gay, parents disowning their gay kids, etc.


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm not saying Cruise or other actors should be publicly outed against their will (and I agree that homophobic closeted politicians and religious leaders very much should be), but I'm on a forum and I'm just expressing my revulsion of the man. There even are some films of his I enjoyed, though I nearly always feel someone else would have been better in the role, because he is a rubbish actor.

There also is the more dignified way of staying in the closet which someone like Jodie Foster chose, which was to say nothing about their private life, instead of jumping around on Oprah's sofa on the telly, making a prat of themselves.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'm not saying Cruise or other actors should be publicly outed against their will (and I agree that homophobic closeted politicians and religious leaders very much should be), but I'm on a forum and I'm just expressing my revulsion of the man. There even are some films of his I enjoyed, though I nearly always feel someone else would have been better in the role, because he is a rubbish actor.
> 
> There also is the more dignified way of staying in the closet which someone like Jodie Foster chose, which was just to say nothing about their private life, instead of jumping around on Oprah's sofa on the telly, making a prat of themselves.


 
Why do you feel revulsion? He's a mediocre actor at best who sometimes acts like an idiot on talk shows.

As for discussions of his sexuality, I'm guessing that he'd prefer that it was never talked about - but the discussion gets forced on him by others.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

I heard an interesting theory about Travolta, ie, that all of this current crop of gay allegations etc only started surfacing after Travolta began voicing doubts about Scientology.

I think the problem gets compounded for someone like Cruise: he breaks into the big time with Risky Business, where he plays the hot leading man to de Mornay's female lead [which part he would never have gotten if he was openly gay at the time, btw]. Then he gets a few more  roles like that. Now, his income is dependent on his straight machismo image. Come out of the closet, and kiss the fat paycheques goodbye.


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Why do you feel revulsion?


 
I find the way he conducts himself about his "marriages" pathetic. And as he very much puts himself out there for all to see, so I'm allowed to have an opinion on it. He also has a weird lack of sexual energy about him on screen, which for me is something that's essential for a film star. He is a completely narcissistic presence and he is bland as fuck and I just don't understand why he is popular.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> I find the way he conducts himself about his "marriages" pathetic. And as he very much puts himself out there for all to see, so I'm allowed to have an opinion on it. He also has a weird lack of sexual energy about him on screen, which for me is something that's essential for a film star. He is a completely narcissistic presence and he is bland as fuck and I just don't understand why he is popular.


 
I'm not saying you shouldn't have an opinion. I'm just talking with you.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> I just don't understand why he is popular.


 
Same goes for me wrt Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 1, 2012)

So everyone's completely sure he definitely is gay, in an entirely parodical and thus non-actionable sense?


----------



## Cid (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> She got a lot of money and a much higher profile out of it. Cruise always goes for second tier actresses whose careers have plateaued or not quite taken off and who could do with a career boost. Holmes was on a five year contract. Nicole Kidman's career went through the roof after her ten year contract ended, though it helped that she's more talented than Holmes. Penelope Cruz was his first choice after Kidman. It could have helped her Hollywood profile, but she's an internationally respected actress and didn't need him that much.
> 
> Worst kept secret in Hollywood. I can't believe anybody falls for Cruise's bullshit. He isn't even a good enough actor to pull it off with any sort of conviction.


 
Actually it seems, with the ones he married at least, that they have an age-related contract. Proceedings initiated when they are 33, completed at 34. According to a torygraph article which I won't dignify with a link.

All Tom Cruise related posts by the individual using the pseudonym "cid" and/or any related individuals using same are intended purely for the purpose of satire and should in no way be taken as comments on the aforementioned Mr Cruise.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I heard an interesting theory about Travolta, ie, that all of this current crop of gay allegations etc only started surfacing after Travolta began voicing doubts about Scientology.


Ooooh.

Would love it if Katie came out with some scientology secrets, but sadly I don't think she will.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> There is a good reason for that:



Ha ha - beat me to it!


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> I find the way he conducts himself about his "marriages" pathetic. And as he very much puts himself out there for all to see, so I'm allowed to have an opinion on it. He also has a weird lack of sexual energy about him on screen, which for me is something that's essential for a film star. He is a completely narcissistic presence and he is bland as fuck and I just don't understand why he is popular.


 
He's popular pretty much *because* he's so bland, I believe. He's a cypher, an empty vessel into which lazy directors and lazy audiences can pour their own fantasies, IYSWIM.


----------



## Looby (Jul 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Don't you feel a little bit sorry for him, though?
> 
> What a fucked-up way to have to live.



If the various stories are to be believed, I think he's a nasty cunt.

Especially the way he apparently turned his kids against Nicole Kidman after sending them away to some Scientology camp whilst she was filming.

Then Katie Holmes was stupidly blabbing about that they called her 'mom' not long after her and Cruise got married.

Nice.

Dunno if its been mentioned yet but Holmes has applied for sole custody of Suri to prevent that happening again. Reportedly the reason she flew to new york to file divorce papers is that they are less likely to award shared custody/parental control there.

I'm off to get a life. : D


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 1, 2012)

The Scientologists have exploited & re-enforced Cruise's fear of the GAYS to maintain their hold over him, this allows them to have their pet mega star, access to his millions and of course their new messiah.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> If the various stories are to be believed, I think he's a nasty cunt.
> 
> Especially the way he apparently turned his kids against Nicole Kidman after sending them away to some Scientology camp whilst she was filming.
> 
> ...


 

I didn't know all that. I don't, er............follow Tom Cruise's life all that closely.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't suppose there is likely to be any damage to Scientology's teflon reputation over this, I wish it were possible to bring that nasty organisation down a peg or two.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I don't suppose there is likely to be any damage to Scientology's teflon reputation over this, I wish it were possible to bring that nasty organisation down a peg or two.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/scientologys-summer-of-hell-7901943.html


----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/scientologys-summer-of-hell-7901943.html


Hey, some chinks of light - great - more needed - thanks for the link OU.


----------



## Looby (Jul 2, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I didn't know all that. I don't, er............follow Tom Cruise's life all that closely.



: D I don't either really but I used to read a lot of shit magazines. I seem to retain this stuff...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2012)

Reno said:


> I find the way he conducts himself about his "marriages" pathetic. And as he very much puts himself out there for all to see, so I'm allowed to have an opinion on it. He also has a weird lack of sexual energy about him on screen, which for me is something that's essential for a film star. He is a completely narcissistic presence and he is bland as fuck and I just don't understand why he is popular.



I agree with this 100% ^ Not sure the 'empty vessel' stuff is a legitimate rebuttal. Harrison Ford isn't an empty vessel for example. Anyway. 


You people have got to understand why the BBC (and Daily Mail) websites have so much non-news on - the sites are incredibly popular in the US and that has to be pandered to. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> And, may I reiterate: Rebeccas de Mornay, for fuck's sake!!!


 
I thought she came out as a lesbian some time ago.


----------



## chazegee (Jul 2, 2012)

Didn't Richard Burton say that all actors are latently gay, and that's why he drank so much lovely covering alcohol?
Soft spot for Cruise, was even quite funny in Tropic Thunder.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 2, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I thought she came out as a lesbian some time ago.


 
Dunno. I know she's been married and has a couple of kids, but obviously that doesn't preclude her coming out as a lesbian, and she was pretty much the first of Cruise's Hollywood beards too (they got together *after* Risky Business).


----------



## chazegee (Jul 2, 2012)

Beards  
Never heard that before.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

CNN report saying Travolta being sued for sexual assault on Cruise. 

*coat got


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 2, 2012)

Gay men do cruise, though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> Gay men do cruise, though.



So do straight men.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 2, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> So do straight men.



If straight men do Cruise, doesn't that make them kinda gay?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> If straight men do Cruise, doesn't that make them kinda gay?



Well....i am a bit fruity. Would find a cruise boring though. Maybe when I am older I will get on the big boat and start dressing for dinner.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 2, 2012)

Tom Cruise is actually the best gay name ever. I only just realised that tbh


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 2, 2012)

Isn't Kelly McGillis the Tom Cruise co- star who since came out? I am fairly sure she had a high profile out relationship but I can't for the life of me remember with whom.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> You people have got to understand why the BBC (and Daily Mail) websites have so much non-news on - the sites are incredibly popular in the US and that has to be pandered to. It's as simple as that.


 
That's going a bit far, isn't it?

UK websites are shit because americans read them?

Come on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

No, it reports some things that are of no interest to British people, like the love lives of tv show stars


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No, it reports some things that are of no interest to British people, like the love lives of tv show stars



Sadly not all British people I fear


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> No, it reports some things that are of no interest to British people, like the love lives of tv show stars


 
I like how you know what every British person is thinking.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:
			
		

> I like how you know what every British person is thinking.



I am thinking about Juliette Lewis right now. Just for the record like.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sadly not all British people I fear


Some of the pap shots on Mail Online are from actors in tv shows that are not shown in the UK.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Some of the pap shots on Mail Online are from actors in tv shows that are not shown in the UK.


 
And what should we take from that?

And what shows are there that aren't available online somewhere?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I like how you know what every British person is thinking.


I did not claim that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> And what should we take from that?
> 
> And what shows are there that aren't available online somewhere?


What point are you trying to make, grumpychops?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I did not claim that.


 
You were telling us about what it is that's of no interest to..................the British people.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What point are you trying to make, grumpychops?


 
My point is that there are probably lots of brits who are interested in mindless, popular culture pulp, and even some of the pulp that emanates from the US.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, there are. But not all of it.
There's loads of crap on that site that's only of interest to US users. Much bigger market innit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, there are. But not all of it.
> There's loads of crap on that site that's only of interest to US users. Much bigger market innit.


 
I think also that thanks to the internet, culture is starting to blend a little across countries.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I am thinking about Juliette Lewis right now. Just for the record like.


'Coz she's a Scientologist too?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> And what should we take from that?
> 
> And what shows are there that aren't available online somewhere?


The Mail is operating to target a US online audience. It's not rocket science. All the big on-line UK media groups are doing it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

Iguana said:
			
		

> 'Coz she's a Scientologist too?



I am thinking more Mallory Knox


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm surprised to hear that there's much US readership for the Daily Mail online. For one thing, there's a multitude of home-grown online content.

Whenever I've been to the Mail site, I've found it mildly interesting at first due to the fact that it's different, but then I tune out because of all the British content that I'm not familiar with.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe it's just not happening then.


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> Isn't Kelly McGillis the Tom Cruise co- star who since came out? I am fairly sure she had a high profile out relationship but I can't for the life of me remember with whom.


 
McGillis came out and has been in a relationship with a woman for quite a while, but her partner isn't anybody famous.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2012)

If I wanted to read about pop culture, I wouldn't spend a lot of time on a site that features the daily lives of soccer stars and Coronation Street actors.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

Surely that would be the ideal place?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just not happening then.



You mean they would lie? Why would they lie? They are reporting 'the news' so surely it is true?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Surely that would be the ideal place?


 
Not if I was interested in NBA stars, and Big Bang Theory actors.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

Soccer stars and Coronation Street stars are part of pop culture too


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Soccer stars and Coronation Street stars are part of pop culture too


 
Sure, just not the part I'm interested in. There are other media outlets that cater more specifically to NA tastes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm sure there are. This conversation seems rather pointless. Good night.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm sure there are. This conversation seems rather pointless. Good night.


 
Pleasant dreams.


----------

